# First attempt at pen stands



## Pen_man_ship (Jan 19, 2020)

It's with mixed feelings I show you my first pen stands. You all know about the first time you do something...wait until you see the next ones!
Materials: Pecan on Walnut, Walnut on Cherry, Figured Maple on Walnut, and a Maple block (yes, salvaged fire wood, I cull my wood three times before they hit the stove) 
I made two of each of them.


----------



## KenB259 (Jan 19, 2020)

Very nice. Very similar to the ones I make. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Pen_man_ship (Jan 19, 2020)

KenB259 said:


> Very nice. Very similar to the ones I make.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


I hope yours stand straighter, I'm going to make a jig for assembly...I guess that's why they invented the level.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Jan 19, 2020)

Don't forget to "save" a slimline to enter the upcoming BASH! 





						2020 BASH - Slimline Contest
					

Howdy fellow pen crafters, pen makers, and artists,  Here are the rules for the 2020 BASH - Slimline Contest. In addition to the Universal Contest Rules, the following rules apply:  Pen kit/component hardware - Entries for this contest must use ALL the components that are included in the little...



					www.penturners.org


----------



## Aces-High (Jan 19, 2020)

Oh, I like those.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 19, 2020)

Glad to see you going beyond the pen making and trying to enhance your pens. I think this is an important part of this hobby and helps show off your craftsmanship and talents more so than a simple pen blank. Will say this though I do like the curved stands but not a fan of those where you stick a nib into a hole and the reason is you now have a chance of removing plating with the constant rubbing on a rough surface. I believe a horizontal stand to lay the pen down on would be more to the liking. You could stay on the same theme as the curved ones and just put 2 half circles on a strip of wood with a curve cutout on the top to support the pen. You could get fancy and segment the strips with different woods to match the others. You could segment the curved ones also. The possibilities are as endless as pen blank making. Like the product and keep up the good work.


----------



## bsshog40 (Jan 19, 2020)

I think they look very nice! I've seen similar to these and I love the curved setup. I have to ask though as I've not done any, how to y'all get the curverd wood?


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 19, 2020)

bsshog40 said:


> I think they look very nice! I've seen similar to these and I love the curved setup. I have to ask though as I've not done any, how to y'all get the curverd wood?


Simple start with a flat board and draw the shape on the top and use a bandsaw or scrollsaw and cut it out. Sand and finish. You do not bend the actual wood.


----------



## eharri446 (Jan 19, 2020)

You could also laminate strips of veneer around a curved form. There are a lot of good you rube videos on how to do that.


----------



## Pen_man_ship (Jan 19, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> Simple start with a flat board and draw the shape on the top and use a bandsaw or scrollsaw and cut it out. Sand and finish. You do not bend the actual wood.


Correct, I drew the line with a french curve, cut on a bandsaw, then faired with sanders. This was one of my errors. While the spindle sander did a great job on the inside the belt sander was too aggressive removing the wood unevenly. Funny, I was thinking of bending the wood next time in a steam box and clamping to a mold.


----------



## bsshog40 (Jan 19, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> Simple start with a flat board and draw the shape on the top and use a bandsaw or scrollsaw and cut it out. Sand and finish. You do not bend the actual wood.


Thanks John! I thought everyone was bending them.


----------



## bsshog40 (Jan 19, 2020)

eharri446 said:


> You could also laminate strips of veneer around a curved form. There are a lot of good you rube videos on how to do that.


I have done a little of that. Soaked it down pretty good and used clamps to shape it.


----------



## gimpy (Jan 19, 2020)

nothing to be ashamed of there, DANG they look good


----------



## KenB259 (Jan 19, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> Simple start with a flat board and draw the shape on the top and use a bandsaw or scrollsaw and cut it out. Sand and finish. You do not bend the actual wood.



Exactly how I make mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## studioseven (Jan 19, 2020)

The stands look great.  Another project for me to tackle some day.  By the way, what finish did you use on the stands?

Seven


----------



## TonyL (Jan 19, 2020)

Handsome pens and stands!


----------



## Pen_man_ship (Jan 19, 2020)

studioseven said:


> The stands look great.  Another project for me to tackle some day.  By the way, what finish did you use on the stands?
> 
> Seven


Six coats of lacquer, sanding/ tach cloth every three coats.


----------



## log2lumber (Jan 19, 2020)

nice work.  use the polishing compounds to rub out the finish by hand


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 19, 2020)

Pen_man_ship said:


> Correct, I drew the line with a french curve, cut on a bandsaw, then faired with sanders. This was one of my errors. While the spindle sander did a great job on the inside the belt sander was too aggressive removing the wood unevenly. Funny, I was thinking of bending the wood next time in a steam box and clamping to a mold.


Not much gained by bending in my opinion. Not for something that small. More work than needed.


----------



## WriteON (Jan 19, 2020)

Sharp. Nicely done.


----------



## UstesG (Jan 24, 2020)

Very nice.  Will definitely have to try to make a few.


----------

